# Coaxial car speakers to bookshelf cabinet.Any suggestions?



## ClassT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,i am new here and i really need your help because i'm desperate (almost).

I'm interesting to build a pair of really cheap bookshelf speakers (just for fun) with coaxial car speakers like Magnat Edition 102.

The problem is i can't find any project on the net showing a cabinet diagram,and i can't calculate a box because i don't know the complete specs of the speaker drivers.

Does anybody have any info about the cabinet and there is any shape/size/diagram available?

Thanks.


----------

